# Post hole digger and Kubota problem



## madmarek (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a B7800 Kubota.
Just picked up a used Ford post hole digger setup.
This is the giant U shaped design. My problem is the top link attach point.
When attached the U shape frame hits the top raising bars and I cant get the bottom stuff to align. Anyone have this problem.

It looks like I have to cut off the top link and extend it about 4" (welding) to make everything clear.

Any other solutions?


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 27, 2010)

madmarek said:


> I have a B7800 Kubota.
> Just picked up a used Ford post hole digger setup.
> This is the giant U shaped design. My problem is the top link attach point.
> When attached the U shape frame hits the top raising bars and I cant get the bottom stuff to align. Anyone have this problem.
> ...


Without pictures, there's no telling. I think you see what needs to happen, so go to it. Make sure you're welds are strong, though. They'll see a lot of abuse.


----------



## chuckles (May 14, 2012)

get a different top like? Sold at tractor supply nd even cheap ones at harbor freight might do the job. 

pulling out the welder is fun sometimes. But not necessary.


----------



## bcp (Apr 25, 2011)

This style?

http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/messages/5222.html

Upside down, showing the "top link."










Looks like you could shorten the "U" and lengthen the link piece. Or convert the "U" to a "V" or "T" shape.

Bruce


----------

